# Yup ,i got my butt kicked



## Greg King (May 19, 2006)

I was sparring in class for the first time with a yellow belt (i'm still senior white)and thought i was going to take it slow because i thought we were both new to this ,when all of a sudden BAM!,WAP!THUD! the dude hit me three times before i even got my guard.i couldn't do anything but laugh .he told me he received his black belt in TKD but had to start over in Kyuki-Do....guess theres nothing wrong with a good butt woopin' once in a while.....OUCH!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2006)

That will happen from time to time, stay with it and remember. That way revenge is so much greater.
Terry


----------



## mantis (May 19, 2006)

it's very smart of the person!
he couldnt see his new YELLOW belt, but couldnt he see YOUR WHITE one?!
how nice and smart!!

write this down, and i'll try to remind you. the day you get your blackbelt go and kick his butt


----------



## Lisa (May 19, 2006)

ain't nothing wrong with a good but kicking!  Glad you had a good time Greg.


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2006)

Doncha hate it when that happens?

Take notes, Greg.  Also ... he should be sparring you on your level, not his.  Just take notes.


----------



## bluemtn (May 19, 2006)

I think he should've sparred on your level, however, I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## Drac (May 20, 2006)

No shame there..I got my butt whipped by this drop dead stunning female once..Talk about a humbling experience..


----------



## Gemini (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to the "butt whooped" club. We have lots of members!


----------



## xayvong (May 20, 2006)

getting your butt whooped is alright, but the guy should've taken it easy on you. Whats the point in proving you could beat up a beginner belt, oh and by the way, glad you had fun.^_^


----------



## matt.m (May 20, 2006)

I too am a member of the "Got my butt whooped club."  However it happened like this.  I was in a tournament a few years ago sparring as an orange belt (White, Yellow, Orange etc.)  Well I did a fabulous side kick and knocked my opponent down.  I never got back in on him again.  Nope this guy somehow kept kicking me in the head with the stuff called quick feet.  I found out the opponent of mine was a dan in karate and a yellow with green promotable stripe in the center of his belt.

It was a good experience, however I still think he should have competed in the black belt division.

As everyone said before, "Take notes and hang in there."


----------



## Greg King (May 20, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Welcome to the "butt whooped" club. We have lots of members!


Well add one more member.One good thing out of this is the guy did stay after class and showed me what he was doing and how to execute it.It's all good.


----------



## Paul B (May 20, 2006)

Damn "Ringers"....at least the guy had the good enough grace to help you out afterwards. 

Sometimes those types know what they know and want everyone else to know it,too. Not necessarily a *bad* guy...but maybe needs grow a bit,eh? Either way,you learned something..even if it's how not to act.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 21, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... he should be sparring you on your level, not his.



As _*shesucla*_ notes, that added experience makes a significant difference. Had it been me and I was training in a discipline outside my primary art I'm sure I would go easy on newbies. Why go at someone like that who's a novice in the MAs anyway? What does it prove?


----------



## White Fox (May 21, 2006)

I have a friend who sparred a female he didn't want to get his butt whipped so he used Tai Chi on her and won. Nothing against women at all but I guess not many guys want to loose in a fight to a girl LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 21, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> I have a friend who sparred a female he didn't want to get his butt whipped so he used Tai Chi on her and won. Nothing against women at all but I guess not many guys want to loose in a fight to a girl LOL!!!!!!!!!



I've come across some female martial artists that are very good and easily could kick some guys' asses, err _butts_. So a dude getting blasted by these girls shouldn't be so surprising, unexpected or embarrasing. One wouldn't be doing a LOL at that if he were on the receiving end of a beat down I'm sure... :uhyeah:


----------



## Greg King (May 21, 2006)

Thats one of the toughest things i need to get passed is fighting a female competitor.I've always been taught not to hit women ,so i have tendency to not hit hard or fast.Not to imply women are not able to fight its just hard to get passed the way i was raised.Anyone else have this problem?:idunno:


----------



## Gemini (May 21, 2006)

Yes, initially, it is a difficult thing for us that have been raised under a different mantality to get used to. Think of it like this though. They are also a student of the martial arts. They train for a reason just like you do. Holding back does them a discourtesy. Just like you, they need to know what works and what doesn't. What will hold a full grown adult male at bay. I'm not saying to cause them unnecessary harm, but they, often more so than we, need to learn. There's no substitute for reality.


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Mr King alot of gentleman have that same problem, it takes time and control to be able to go all out on a woman. It will come and when it does control will be there as well.
Terry


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 21, 2006)

When I first started in my martial arts school I got beat up every class for months. Eventually you will get better and get hit less. Then learn when to block and counter. Everything takes time.


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure there is something written in Sun Tzu's The Art of war about learning from defeat! So ask yourself what did you learn from him? He was fast and you underestimated him! Never underestimate anyone! watch him closely and see how he spars! When i'm in sanshou class I like to watch people as they spar and get an idea of their style. One guy kept getting me with a good roundhouse kick and I learned how he did it. He would have his lead leg raised cocked, ready but from that position he could do either a hook, roundhouse or side kick!

There is no shame in losing but if you don't learn you will always fail! A friend of mine is overly aggressive in his taekwondo class and mostly uses his boxing skills and has been warned for using excessive force. If someone makes contact with a good kick, he doesn't compliment them on it but just gets angry and unleashes his fists on them! Its got to the point now where he has been banned for 2 weeks from sparring and he seems to be proud of this!

If i am in the situation where i'm sparring and i'm winning I will want to point out people's mistakes so they can learn and even give pointers because we should be learning from each other as well as mutual respect no matter what art we practice.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 22, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> No shame there..I got my butt whipped by this drop dead stunning female once..Talk about a humbling experience..


 
That was my 1st sparring experience! Its amazing what that can do to a 15 year old kid's ego.:ultracool 

Greg, keep it up, Buddy! Keep your hands up & keep learnin'. It'll go back & forth a lot in the process.


----------



## leplvr (Jul 30, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Thats one of the toughest things i need to get passed is fighting a female competitor.I've always been taught not to hit women ,so i have tendency to not hit hard or fast.Not to imply women are not able to fight its just hard to get passed the way i was raised.Anyone else have this problem?:idunno:


 
I wouldn't say you have a tendency not to hit hard. You've gotten me pretty good a few times but that's what we're there for! I don't mind at all, in fact, it helps me become a better fighter. It teaches me close myself up more and not let the hit come in. Don't be afraid to hit a female in class, all of us women at KBBA can take it, we're tough cookies :ultracool

Connie


----------



## Tames D (Jul 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> No shame there..I got my butt whipped by this drop dead stunning female once..Talk about a humbling experience..


You too?


----------



## TjThunder (Jul 30, 2007)

gettin ur butt handed to you once in awhile can be the spice of life!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 31, 2007)

leplvr said:


> I wouldn't say you have a tendency not to hit hard. You've gotten me pretty good a few times but that's what we're there for! I don't mind at all, in fact, it helps me become a better fighter. It teaches me close myself up more and not let the hit come in. Don't be afraid to hit a female in class, all of us women at KBBA can take it, we're tough cookies :ultracool
> 
> Connie


 
Good for you, Connie!


----------



## tsd (Jul 31, 2007)

Drac said:


> No shame there..I got my butt whipped by this drop dead stunning female once..Talk about a humbling experience..


 
You knew this was coming....so let me jump in........

so if she was butt ugly you would not have been as humbled?  be careful of making assumptions about your opponent.  Sometimes they are as dumb as a fox


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 31, 2007)

I had that aversion to hitting women as well, but a few kicks to the face made me realize I'd better block and counter heh.

I think with all opponents though (in competition that is), I always guage my level and strength of attack based upon their knowledge _and_ size/strength. 

With my size and skill, it wouldn't do anything productive to blast people, unless they're of the same size and skill (in which case it's just a fun, beat-down sparring session ;p).

Currently, one of my favorite sparring partners is a 3rd dan 20 year old girl who's nationally ranked and amazingly fast (her legs defy gravity, after 2 side kicks to the face you'd think the leg would drop and I can come around it... you'd be wrong like me hehe, but I'm adjusting). 

We actually make sure the other will be there at sparring night (other town, other school, invitational sparring), just so that we know we can get a great workout. As an amazing tactical fighter who thinks quickly, she's my current favorite to work with.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 31, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Anyone else have this problem?:idunno:



*snort* Heck no.  My wife is a relentless pummeler.  If I didn't unload on her, I wouldn't even slow her down.  No other woman (and few men) I have ever sparred with can match her intensity.  After that, I have no problem sparring any woman at her preferred level of contact.


----------



## Greg King (Jul 31, 2007)

leplvr said:


> I wouldn't say you have a tendency not to hit hard. You've gotten me pretty good a few times but that's what we're there for! I don't mind at all, in fact, it helps me become a better fighter. It teaches me close myself up more and not let the hit come in. Don't be afraid to hit a female in class, all of us women at KBBA can take it, we're tough cookies :ultracool
> 
> Connie


 

Let me just first say that....,i consider Connie a good friend and an able opponent and that this thread is a year old .Within this time I have found out only by being told (and a few shots to the head By Connie and others)that i am not doing anyone a favor by taking it easy on them....there are limits to point sparring but i try hard to score ....within this thread i have been told that if i do not give it my all i will be cheating my opponent of training that they have so diligently earned the right to ,that is what changed my mindset.....a lesson that was slow to learn but i think i got the picture now ......and yes i am still getting my butt kicked and loving it .........is it wrong:uhyeah:


----------



## leplvr (Aug 1, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Let me just first say that....,i consider Connie a good friend and an able opponent and that this thread is a year old .Within this time I have found out only by being told (and a few shots to the head By Connie and others)that i am not doing anyone a favor by taking it easy on them....there are limits to point sparring but i try hard to score ....within this thread i have been told that if i do not give it my all i will be cheating my opponent of training that they have so diligently earned the right to ,that is what changed my mindset.....a lesson that was slow to learn but i think i got the picture now ......and yes i am still getting my butt kicked and loving it .........is it wrong:uhyeah:


 
You're right Greg, this is an old thread...but isn't it amazing how far all of us have come in the last year? I can't wait to see where we're at in the years to come. And yes, now you have no problem sparring against anyone and you treat them all equal. Just like you said, when you hold back you're not doing anyone any favors. I clearly remember the first time I sparred with you. You hit me and the look on your face was priceless! You're not the only one who had the "Oh no I just hit a girl" face...but no one at our dojang has that "look" anymore. :asian:

Connie


----------



## leplvr (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Currently, one of my favorite sparring partners is a 3rd dan 20 year old girl who's nationally ranked and amazingly fast (her legs defy gravity, after 2 side kicks to the face you'd think the leg would drop and I can come around it... you'd be wrong like me hehe, but I'm adjusting).


 
Wow! She sounds amazing! Were you frustrated at first, getting hit all the time and not being able to get shots in on her? When I spar against some of the black belts I get so frustrated when I get an axe kick or a hook kick to the head without even seeing it coming and then it's so hard to get a kick like that in on them. My goal now when fighting them is to not get kicked in the head, I'll worry about countering on them later. HAHA!! 

Connie


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 1, 2007)

Not at all, I was just amazed that she could keep 'in zone' with that leg heh.
I do get shots in constantly, it's just that her offense provides me with a great opportunity to work on my defense hehe. It's the finesse and precision targetting that I love, just like an elegant weapon.

Although, like with all of my sparring partners, I'm constantly mindful about injuring her and regularly make sure my contact isn't too heavy.

She didn't win this year, but she was ranked #2 or #1 in womens 17-29 2nd-3rd degrees (ATA). She's one of those ones that is just a natural, probably 5'4"ish, but can kick straight up, quickly heh. And that girl can _hit_ heh, great sparring partner for sure.

I used to be one of her instructor's instructors (if that makes sense), he sure made us proud through his students .


----------



## wade (Aug 2, 2007)

Ya know, there are some really great posts here but I keep going back to the original one, about a white belt having his butt kicked by a black belt pretending to be a white belt. I'm sorry, but is it me or is there something wrong with this picture? Starting over in a new system is one thing, but breaking a black belt down to white belt and "THEN" having this person spar white belts as if they were "EQUAL"? Give me a break, both the instructor and the "black belt", small letters on purpose, should be ashamed of them selves. This is just sad, what's next, beating up on 5 year olds? Be care they don't hurt you, eh?


----------



## leplvr (Aug 2, 2007)

wade said:


> Ya know, there are some really great posts here but I keep going back to the original one, about a white belt having his butt kicked by a black belt pretending to be a white belt. I'm sorry, but is it me or is there something wrong with this picture? Starting over in a new system is one thing, but breaking a black belt down to white belt and "THEN" having this person spar white belts as if they were "EQUAL"? Give me a break, both the instructor and the "black belt", small letters on purpose, should be ashamed of them selves. This is just sad, what's next, beating up on 5 year olds? Be care they don't hurt you, eh?


 
This "black belt pretending to be a white belt" switched schools when he wasn't happy with his tae kwon do school and found our Kyuki-do school. Our school had everything he was looking for. I don't think you'll find many black belts that start all over again as a white belt. I find that very humbling. I too have been kicked in the head several times when sparing with him, but then I'll stop him and ask him to do it again so that I can see how he set it up, how I can defend myself in the furture from those kicks and then I'll try it on him. I've learned a great deal from him. We spar with every level in our school and I found that I learn the most from sparring with the upper ranks. One thing that most upper ranks have that the lower ranks don't have is control, so when you spar with this "black belt pretending to be a white belt" there was always a lot of control and I've never felt as if I was going to get hurt when sparring with him. I fear the lower ranks more! LOL

Connie


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2007)

OK Connie, lets see if I got this right, He has great control yet he still kicks you in the head? Is this a controlled head shot that doesn't make contact or is he actually "kicking" you in the head? There is a difference. 
Just sitting here waiting...................................


----------



## Telos (Aug 3, 2007)

the only way you become stronger and more efficient is by fighting stronger better oppononets.

fighting evenly matched opponents allows you work on your skill and presentation.

Fighting weaker opponents allows you to refine and introduce various techniques you may not have readily prepared in your normal reportoire.


----------



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

wade said:


> OK Connie, lets see if I got this right, He has great control yet he still kicks you in the head? Is this a controlled head shot that doesn't make contact or is he actually "kicking" you in the head? There is a difference.
> Just sitting here waiting...................................


 
Hope I didn't make you wait too long  LOL

His kicks to the head are controlled and they don't hurt. They'll shock you more than anything because you're not expecting it. If we land head shots in our school, the person who got kicked in the head will almost always tell the kicker "Good one!" so it's all good! :uhyeah:

Connie


----------



## zDom (Aug 3, 2007)

leplvr said:


> His kicks to the head are controlled and they don't hurt. They'll shock you more than anything because you're not expecting it. If we land head shots in our school, the person who got kicked in the head will almost always tell the kicker "Good one!" so it's all good! :uhyeah:
> 
> Connie



Sounds like a great opportunity to work on blocking your head/avoiding head shots. Great training.

I suggest partnering up with this person as often as possible.


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2007)

leplvr, thank you for clearing that up. It does make a difference. 

zDom, I agree, if he has that kind of control it will only be for the good. 

leplvr, when you said you were getting your butt kicked I mistakenly put it into the context of my school and the system we train under.  I thought you were literally getting your butt kicked. I didn't realize you were in a light or contact system.  My apologies.


----------

